# Zipworld Penrhyn Quarry near Bethesda



## Philfrommancs (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi all,

I am going to poo my pants doing the longest zip wire in Europe with some of my middle aged friend's in July. 

Does anyone have any knowledge of any good spots nearby??

I can see a couple on the POI's a bit further down the A5 near Ty-Gwyn that look ok. One on the A5 on a layby ( might be a bit noisy) and one on a single track lane nearby. 

Would like to get a little closer if poss. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 15, 2018)

Don't know about wilding spots but you'll enjoy the zipwire. 
One second of pure terror followed by a couple of minutes of incredible, awesome adrenaline hit.:banana:


----------



## big tom (Feb 15, 2018)

Philfrommancs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to poo my pants doing the longest zip wire in Europe with some of my middle aged friend's in July.
> 
> ...



I stayed in the layby on the A5 by the lake quite no problem,dont forget to sign in on one of the computers for a vidio,I did so have to go again.


----------



## Philfrommancs (Feb 15, 2018)

Ha... good excuse...
Thanks guys... looks like it's the layby then... looks very picturesque...
Looking forward to the zip wire. We did white water rafting near Bala last year... great fun...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 15, 2018)

Betws y Coed is best bet Stn Car Park £5 up to midnight.  park Authority tolerates MH overnight - never had no issues, go there at least twice a year.  Good eating in town as well.  Stables is best place.  There is nothing in  
 Bethesda.  No big deal taking A5 back to motorway, nicer than A55.  Or just go down A470 at Llandudno if off A55.  Plenty space this time of year, but even in Summer car park goes quiet after 6pm.  You might see the Police go round now and again so good safe location.  send me PM if you want more details.


----------



## Philfrommancs (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the tip...
I think I know the place. Drove through a couple of weeks ago when I stayed at Nant Gwynant for the weekend. As it's just somewhere to rest my head after driving up from Manchester after work on the Friday... I think ill probably stay a bit closer to Zipworld. The layby is still looking favourite at the mo....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

